# Trying



## Teenage18 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi everyone! My name is Amanda and I'm new here.

I've had IBS for awhile but I didn't think of joining a group until now and I could never sit still to stay in any class.

I'm here now and just thought I'd share my story and see if anyone went through the similar thing.

~~~~~

When I was little, I got my period at the age of 12 and it was SO painful. Well bad cramps and sickness runs in my family when they get their periods. I went to the doctor and they told me to just take 800mg Ibuprofen. I took the medicine and I still had pain but it wasn't as bad.

The older I got, the pain came back. The medicine worked but I had to take more of it then what I was supposed to.

I had a lot of stress going through High School but it didn't bother me? I never felt pain is what I mean. I didn't get sick, etc.

It was about two years ago and it was summer and I had bad stomach cramps every day. It felt like a tight pain and like acid just burning my insides away. I started taking Tums and it worked for about two weeks and stopped. I got worse and I just felt so sick. I didn't go to the doctor because I thought it was pointless and they would say it was just cramps.

Finally I went to the doctor a few months after that (It was around Christmas) and the doctor took blood samples and stool samples. They came back clean and so I thought it was just something I was eating. I stopped eating and ate one meal a day. It helped a little bit but not much.

I went back to the doctor not that long ago (Beginning of this summer) and they told me to go to a Gastroenterologist. I went and he asked questions and told me it was IBS.

He gave me IB-Guard and it helped but I was still in pain.

I went to the hospital a few weeks ago because I had a bad pain in my side and I was bleeding. He said it was nothing and that the X-Rays looked fine.

I haven't gone back to any doctor yet because I lost my insurance and I'm looking for a new place but I think it's IBS but also something to do with my female system.

I try to eat healthy and make my meals rather than going out, etc. I also do Yoga and I was surprised when I found all these different poses that help relieve the pain.

I'm just trying to get through the days and I was wondering if anyone else out there has experienced this?

Does anyone know what's good to eat for it but also kind of cheap?

Also, does anyone know how to reduce pain during the period?


----------

